# M65 Vs. Mp Auto



## polarbear (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

and greetings from Finland!

I've been lurking here for a while, but since I just placed an order for a MP auto from Roy, I figured that I'll just join all the same 

I've been buying some watches occasionally, so far I've got SKX007, Luminox, G-Shock Mudman etc among others, but the one I like the best is an old Felca Skymaster, non-auto. It's from my late grandfather, and it has a sentimential value for me. I'ts from the 50/60Â´s(?)(nowadays the company is called Titon I believe), and still ticks away, but it's +5min/day. I wear it couple times a month, but mostly it just sits in my shelf...or.. You just can't beat the feeling when you put non-quartz watch to your ear and just listen to it...it's like a living thing. I do that alot. :lol:

Lately I've been wearing my Seiko on a Lumpy, but this is not a small watch by any means. I wanted a reliable, accurate, simple, yet goodlooking auto for a user. ETA 2824-2 was an obvious choice for a decently priced auto, so=> O&W. I've been checking out O&W for a long time, and almost bought a M65 before I got my Luminox a couple of years ago. Now, I decided to finally get me an O&W. I had a tough time trying to choose, between M65 and MP auto, but finally just went with a gut feeling. Now, honoured members of the forum, please share your thoughts and/or pics of these two watches together. Which do You prefer and why?

All I know so far, is what I've been reading from Roy's catalogue, and here. I didn't manage to find any "comparisons" between these two. I've never seen either of them "live".

ps; my grammar and spelling, sorry in advance


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hi polarbear, greetings from Welsh Wales and welcome to :rltb: I'm sure that someone will be along soon who will be able to offer some advice on your request.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I went for an MP Auto, because I prefer mineral crystals to acryllic, I thought that the bezel on the MP Auto was a little shiny and the MP Auto is just that little bit bigger. I would post a piccy but I'm at work, but it looks good on a Di-Modell Tornado (in brown)


----------



## polarbear (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys.

The watch arrived today. What an sweet time-peace! Simple, elegant, and yet doesn't look like a ladies watch or a toy..

The size was perfect, just what I was looking for. I put in on a 2-piece bund-leather strap for starters, we'll see what will be the next choice.

Quality and craftmanship = A+ obviously. No flaws of any kind.

The dial has no lume at all, but I can live with that, because the hands have steady and even lume.

Only thing that I'm little worried is that sound, that the weight makes inside. I can hear it pretty well. Is this a characteristic feature of the ETA 2824-2?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Polarbear, the noise you hear is the rotor and it's fine so no problem 

BTW Welcome to the forum :rltb:


----------



## polarbear (Jul 14, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Hi Polarbear, the noise you hear is the rotor and it's fine so no problem
> 
> BTW Welcome to the forum :rltb:


Thanks Bill. I'm getting used to that noise now.. 

Other thing that I'm wondering, what is the break-in period with these watches? A Week or-two? I know that it takes some full-to empty cycles to get the thing going smoothly and steady, at the moment this one is gaining +5secs/day.. which is normal I guess...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No problem am more than happy to help  as for the gain of 5 seconds a day, that's pretty good :yes:


----------

